# My new dog :)



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

His name is Pip... we were told he's around 7 months..
Had him for about a week and half or so, and he already fit in perfectly within the first day


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Isn't that adorable. I'm terrible with dog breeds. well, not so much because I always like to research dogs..but I'll never get one at least till after college and stuff. I'm guessing thats a mini pinscher?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

he's soo cute!!!! almost as cute as my dog  j/k.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Cute dog , Dylan. Here's my new one Riley., got him after Mason passed . Riley's 7 months old


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pip is so cute.  And Riley too. My puppies are 7 months old now. I need to take new pics of them, but they aren't so cooperative these days.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Aw, both so cute! The youngest dog I have is 7 years old. Not exactly a puppy...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

awww your so lucky flamingo!
what a cutie


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Haha yeah, if anyone has their idea on what he might be, id love to hear it 
Were thinking pinscher mixed with something? He's really getting into the puppy stage the longer he gets here... can be a hassle sometimes... but then he comes up with those big eyes and you can't stand to be mad at him.

I'm so sorry to hear that Mason passed  When did that happen? I haven't really been around here much to catch up on things. And Riley is very cute  Hows he fitting in?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm going with Pincher. but the final to pics look like a shiba inu. I'm bad with dogs..I wish I had one


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

he is definitely not a pinsher and im pretty sure hes a mixed breed. probably mini pinsher and a labrador or rottweiler


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm not sure, but I think vets can do a dna test and tell exactly what he is. At least I think they can do it with purebreds. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think its a rottie. His ears are too pointy. lol


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thats true, he might have some shiba in him


----------



## kaisa (Apr 7, 2008)

hhahaha verycute and unusual looking dog. Im thinking pinscher cross pitbull. It has the ears/nose/color of a pinscher but the bulky head and body of a pitbull.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't know, I keep seeing German Shepard in him. How big is he right now?


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not to bad with dog breeds, but then again I breed dogs and love the way the different genetics work  To me he looks like a Doberman Pinscher. The pictures aren't loading all that great on my computer so it looks like he may have something else in him but it's really hard to tell, I was thinking something like maybe Rottweiler. Do you know if he's had is ears and tail docked and cropped? cause that would give us an idea if he has a breed thats ears natuarally stand up in him, or if they stand up because they've been altered to do so. 
His head dosn't look nearly as bulky as a pitbulls IMO and from what I've learnt Dobermans have bulky heads too, same with Rotties. My guess is Doberman Pinscher with Rottweiler.

Aweh, Rileys super cute too  Boxer?


----------

